
Reflecting on Susan Fowler’s Reflections - Nimsical
https://medium.com/@hadrad1000/reflecting-on-susan-fowlers-reflections-e2dccb374b47#.iiun8cyer
======
vonklaus
I have a lot of mixed feelings about this. I think sexism is a problem. I
think Uber probably is much worse. I like that she discussed this. I recognize
this as a problem generally, but I don't understand the:

We thought it was hilarious and joked about it for weeks.

This was disgusting.

Obviously, it was super unprofessional, careless and stupid of a manager to
hang out and drink w/ under aged interns. Given she wasn't an employee and it
was mostly verbal harassment, I think it was sloppy and rude. However, getting
hammered is sloppy.

I guess on balance, I have a higher tolerance for this stuff in society but I
can _understand_ the author's points as she is much more reasonable than most.
Fowler as well.

The only thing I can't grep is retroactively doing a 180 on the sentiment of
an event. Sure, maybe after a short period, like that manager probably did
when he woke up thinking wtf have I done. But it doesn't sound particularly
vile or threatening if it was a joke for everyone involved.

Either way, Uber has some culture issues. Tech does as well, and Uber sounds
like a tough place to be a femsle

~~~
lox
He was older and in a position of power. She was young and an intern. What
initially seemed funny changed after some time because she got older and got
some context and understood why it was inappropriate and unacceptable. The
manager that overheard the jokes understood the context and what could have
happened, which is what a manager should do.

Is it really so surprising that someone can over time process an event and see
it for what it actually was, rather than how they first reacted to it?

------
brudgers
The most damning part of Fowler's statement is how unlike her experience is to
that of the author:

1\. The sexual incident was verbally communicated, took place off site and
after hours versus using corporate communication at work during work hours.

2\. The corporate standards for behavior were higher and independent of what a
particular woman might or might not find out of line.

3\. Human resources uncovered and acted upon the violation of behavioral
standards without the women filing a complaint.

